# Why do tractors have small front tires?



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

Would they be more powerful if front and rear tires were big and beefy?


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

The machine didn't just pop onto the scene as is. Tractors are primarily pulling machines. The addition of 4x4 is new. so are loaders and other attachments. If you are looking for a pure loader machine, you will find articulated loaders hae the same sized wheels front and rear. That brings us to another reason for smaller front tires, so that they can steer. your cut angle would have to drop off dramatically if the fronts were the same size as the rears. Artiulated loaders/dozers don't worry about cut angle so much as they steer by articulating. Skid steers steer by skidding. The thing most like tractors that steer life tractors witht he same sized wheels front and rear have small tires front and rear; thinking toolcats and tellehandlers here. Some of the newer backhoes are getting close to the same sized front and rear, but while the fronts are a bit bigger than they used to be, the rears are much smaller than they used to be.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

pioneerMan said:


> Would they be more powerful if front and rear tires were big and beefy?


In answer to your question, yes if the machine is AWD, there would be more tread on the ground for grip.


----------



## Mr Mac (Oct 11, 2017)

Mostly it's to reduce the turning radius of the tractor.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Articulated tractors do have the same size tires front and rear....Add this to what has already been posted in this thread since I agree with what everyone else has said....


----------

